# Tourentreff ins Siebengebirge



## Merlin (29. März 2002)

Hi Leute,

wer Lust hat, öfters mal Touren im Siebengebirge zu unternehmen, sollte sich hier in diesem Thread verewigen, zwecks gemeinsamer Plattform für Termin- und Routenabsprache. Jeder, der Lust am Biken (vorwiegend Bereich Tour/CC) hat, ist willkommen.

_Vielleicht ergibt sich ja ein regelmässiger Tourentreff mit Option auch auf andere Gebiete..._


----------



## Merlin (29. März 2002)

*Mein erster Vorschlag: kurz nach Ostern (evtl. am ersten WE danach) eine Tour im Siebengebirge!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (29. März 2002)

Hi

Geht es auch in der Woche??

Gruß


----------



## XCRacer (29. März 2002)

Hi Meik,
wo iss´n dein Schneuzer???
Oder ist der auf den Kährlich-Fotos nicht zu erkennen?

schönen gruß, René Potzel


----------



## Martin M (29. März 2002)

@redrace, XCRacer
Hab ich mir doch gedacht, dass ihr euch kennt ...

Hallo Merlin, nette Idee!
Ich weiss zwar nicht, ob ich nächstes WE kann, aber es wird sich schon eine Gelegenheit finden.

Bis dann!


----------



## redrace (30. März 2002)

@ XC racer

öfter mal was neues!!

Am nächsten Wochenende kann ich nicht, da bin ich Rennen fahren! Aber trotzdem viel Spaß!!

Gruß


----------



## Merlin (30. März 2002)

@redrace: prinzipiell auch in der Woche (zumindest zur Zeit)


----------



## redrace (30. März 2002)

Hi
@Merlin

Wenn ich dann in der nächsten Woche in den sieben Bergen bin melde ich mich vorher!!


Gruß


----------



## boris j (30. März 2002)

Hi,

Bei Touren im Siebengebirge mache ich gerne mit. Unter der Woche ist bei mir schlecht - allerdings nach der Sommerzeitumstellung sind die Tage länger, so daß ich auch abends könnte. 

Am Wochende nach Ostern kann ich leider nicht, darauf das WE aber.

Gruß Boris

P.S. Hat jemand von Euch auch Lust auf Rennradtouren? Ist eigentlich mein eigentliches Steckenpferd.


----------



## Martin M (14. April 2002)

Hi

hier eine kurze Beschreibung der heutigen Tour, außer mir war aber keiner vom board dabei.
Es war auch als erste ernsthafte Bewährungsprobe für meinen SSer (und meine Knie) gedacht, da reichte es erstmal mit 6 Bikern.

Die überraschten Gesichter am Parkplatz waren schon nicht schlecht. Skepsis und Interesse von allen Seiten, und spätesten auf der Löwenburg dann doch erstaunte Blicke. 

Es ist mir nicht wirklich peinlich, aber es ist schon so: man fährt auf dem SSer doch recht flott die Berge hoch. Und meist ist man als erster oben , obwohl meine Mitradler z.T. recht fit sind.

Einige der anderen Herren waren auf den Abfahrten meist schneller - aber an der nächsten Steigung hatte ich sie dann wieder  

Was einen allerdings extrem bremst, sind Anstiege auf Schotter, Basalt etc. mit deutlich über 20%. Da gerät man doch schon aus dem Tritt, das Hinterrad dreht durch, Schieben ist angesagt.

Über Ölberg, Nonnenstromberg, Petersberg, Bittweg, Annatal, Drachenfels, Breiberge (von unten), irgendwie wieder zurück nach Ittenbach. 

Zwischenfälle gab es keine nennenswerten, vielleicht nur dies:
Ab und zu ein Fluchen weil die Schaltung mal wieder nicht richtig arbeitete (nicht von mir), und ein Mitfahrer hat sich vom Drachenfels aus auf den Heimweg gemacht. Er entschuldigte das mit einer chronischen Formschwäche  

Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass nach 1032 Höhenmetern mit 36/21 (ja, ich weiss, ist schon eine recht kurze Übersetzung) ich nicht bereue, auf den Anstieg zur Löwenburg verzichtet zu haben. Man muss es ja nicht übertreiben ...

Hier noch ein paar techn. Daten:
Streckenlänge: 27,19 km
Fahrtzeit: 02:19
Durchschnitt: 11,7 km/h 
Höhenmeter: 1032m
durchschn. Steigung: 11%
durchschn. Höhenmeter/h: 800m/h


----------



## Sandra (14. April 2002)

hallo !
würde mich bei den touren ins siebengebirge auch gerne mal anschließen - kenn ich nämlich noch nicht. fahr überwiegend linksrheinisch (eifel, ahrttal, vinxtbach- und brohltal). wollte aber schon lange mal ins siebengebirge. wochendende klingt gut und unter der woche habe ich auch des öfteren zeit (nach absprache; nur leider kommende woche nicht). gebt mir doch einfach bescheid, wenn ihr das nächste mal fahrt - vorausgesetzt ihr nehmt auch mädels mit ?! 
gruß, sandra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (14. April 2002)

@Martin: ich sehe schon, ich hab was verpasst. Jedenfalls ist dein Singlespeeder ja bald in aller Munde, wenn du hier alle Leute abhängst.  Bin nächstes Mal dann wider dabei, evtl. am nächsten WE?

@Sandra: klar nehmen wir auch Mädels mit, du bist herzlich willkommen.


----------



## boris j (20. April 2002)

Hi zusammen,

wie wäre es mit einer Tour am nächsten WE (27./28.).

@Martin: Schade, daß ich deinen Auftritt mit dem Singlespeed verpasst habe.

Grüße
Boris


----------



## Merlin (20. April 2002)

Hi Boris,

also nächstes WE sieht eigentlich gut aus...behalten wir im Auge, o.k?


----------



## Merlin (24. April 2002)

Hi Leute,

wie sieht's am nächsten WE aus, Samstag zum Beispiel? Wer hat Lust auf biken...


----------



## boris j (26. April 2002)

Hallo,

Sonntag würde mir besser passen. Ich würde dann noch einen Kumpel mitbringen. 

Wie wäre es mit 11.00 Uhr Sonntag Bahnhof Köwi?

Gruß Boris


----------



## Merlin (26. April 2002)

Dann lass uns doch 10.20h sagen (mein Zug ist vermutlich gegen 10.20 in KöWi, +/- 5 Minuten), ich muss am frühen Nachmittag nämlich zurück sein. Einverstanden?

Gruss,
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boris j (26. April 2002)

Hi Merlin,

10.20 ist auch OK. Vielleicht schließt sich ja noch jemand an.

Gruß Boris


----------



## Merlin (27. April 2002)

Also, nochmal für alle, die evtl. Lust haben: Morgen (So.) um 10.20h am Bahnhof Königswinter...


----------



## Heimwerker King (28. April 2002)

Hi

und bei dem Regen gefahren?

Wann seit Ihr wieder im Siebengebirge unterwegs?

cu
lord


----------



## Merlin (28. April 2002)

> und bei dem Regen gefahren?



Klar, sahen zwar aus wie die *********, aber war klasse. Ich hoffe, dass wir nächstes WE wieder fahren, ich melde mich vorher hier...


----------



## Heimwerker King (28. April 2002)

> Klar, sahen zwar aus wie die *********,



*******=$chweine?


----------



## boris j (2. Mai 2002)

Hallo,

am kommenden Wochende hätte ich wieder Zeit.  Das Wetter soll ja schön schlecht werden. Wer hat noch Lust auf ein Schlammbad?

Gruß Boris


----------



## Merlin (3. Mai 2002)

Hi Boris,

ich muss mal schauen, könnte am nächsten WE schön knapp werden...


----------



## redrace (8. Mai 2002)

HUHU

Ist morgen vielleicht einer in den sieben Bergen unterwegs??
Oder sind alle "Vatertag" feiern??

Gruß


----------



## Martin M (8. Mai 2002)

Ich bin hier!


----------



## Grip (8. Mai 2002)

Hi

Wen jemand im Siebengebirge fährt....wo fahrt Ihr los, bzw. trefft Euch. Gibt es einen festen Treffpunkt?

Gibt es einen Link mit Tourenbeschreibungen, Skizzen, etc. für nicht Ortskundige?

Grip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (9. Mai 2002)

Hi 
@Grip

Wenn Du im Siebengebirge fahren willst kannst Du das auch gut alleine machen denn die Wanderwege sind alle gut gekennzeichnet. Du startest am besten in Königswinter und fährst dann das Nachtigallental hoch und von dann an gibt es nur noch schöne Wege. Wenn Du dir eine Wanderkarte zulegst sollte es auch für einen Ortsunkundigen keine Probleme geben.
Du kannst aber auch mal hier da ist zumindest mal eine Tour beschrieben in der Gegend.

Gruß


----------



## boris j (10. Mai 2002)

@ grip

für die Touren haben wir uns bis jetzt immer am Bahnhof Köwi getroffen.  Wie redrace schrob, ist der Nachtigallenweg ein schöner Einstieg. Wer es etwas rustikaler liebt, kann auch gleich den Bittweg rauf zum Petersberg fahren. 
Verfahren kann man sich kaum, Wege gibt es massenhaft. Ansonsten mach mal einen Terminvorschlag im Forum oder warte darauf, daß ein anderer einen macht. Das Interesse an Touren in den sieben Bergen ist ja vorhanden und einige gemeinsame Fahrten haben wir schon zusammengekriegt. 

Gruß
Boris


----------



## Grip (14. Mai 2002)

Biker im Siebengebirge

Also ich hab am Wochenende mit 'nem Kumpel 'ne tolle Tour zusammengekriegt. Fragt mich nicht wo ich überall war. Aber Ihr habt ein nettes Gebiet.

Habe mir auch 'ne Karte besorgt und werde mich auf das nächste Mal sicher besser vorbereiten...

Komme sicher im Sommer wieder  

Falls es wen interessiert hier die Homepage der Süntelbiker mit denen ich in der Regel fahre. Falls mal jemand in der Nähe ist, meldet Euch ruhig...  

Grip

http://www.hoefingen.net/biker/


----------



## Merlin (17. Mai 2002)

Hallo da draußen!

Ist jemand da, der sich für ne Tour in den sieben Bergen morgen oder übermorgen vormittag begeistern lässt? Zumindest morgen vormittag soll das Wetter noch bombig sein...


----------



## Merlin (20. Mai 2002)

Wie sieht's aus, ist jemand an der ein oder anderen Tour über die Woche bzw. nächstes WE interessiert?


----------



## boris j (20. Mai 2002)

Hi Merlin,

war am Wochenende nicht im Lande. Auf eine Tour hätte ich Lust. Zeitlich bin ich flexibel wegen Urlaub - fahre aber am nächsten WE irgendwohin ins Ausland. Bis dahin können wir aber noch eine Tour einschieben. 

Grüße
Boris


----------



## Merlin (21. Mai 2002)

Hi Boris!

Urlaub, das klingt gut   Wie wär's über die Woche, z.B. morgen oder übermorgen?


----------



## boris j (21. Mai 2002)

Hi Merlin,

Donnerstag würde mir gut passen.

Grüße
Boris


----------



## Merlin (21. Mai 2002)

Donnerstag geht klar, wegen Uhrzeit und so melde ich mich nochmal...was wäre dir denn recht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zecke (21. Mai 2002)

Hi,

ich bin eigentlich sicher, dass ich den ein oder anderen von Euch schon in den sieben Hügeln bei den sieben Zwergen gesehen habe. Bisher zog ich allerdings meist alleine (selten mal mit Freundin) meine Kreise. 

Oder der ein oder andere sichtete mich armen Tropf, der sich die Anstiege hochquälte. Fahre ein blaues Canyon-Rad.

Würde gerne mal mit Euch loszocken.

Jetzt da die Tage länger sind, vielleicht auch eine  Tour  (ca. 3-3,5 stündig incl. An- und Abmarsch von Bonn aus) unter der Woche. Leider unterliege auch ich dem Zwang, meine Brötchen verdienen zu müssen.

Am WE geht es natürlich auch, mir würde es allerdings morgens so gegen 10 Uhr am besten passen. Mein Mädel springt im Dreieck, wenn ich mehr Zeit mit meinem Rad verbringe als mit mir. 

Wäre schön, falls wir uns mal treffen könnten.

Servus
Zecke


----------



## Merlin (21. Mai 2002)

> wenn ich mehr Zeit mit meinem Rad verbringe als mit mir.



Du verbringst mehr Zeit auf dem Rad als mit dir selbst? Dass musst du mir mal erklären...   

Spass beiseite: du bist natürlich herzlich eingeladen, dich dem "Tourentreff" anzuschliessen - wann immer du willst. Wir werden wohl am Donnerstag wieder fahren (zumindest Boris und ich, bis dato!), vermutlich vormittags, wird sich aber noch rausstellen. Ansonsten bestimmt am WE wieder!!


----------



## zecke (21. Mai 2002)

Klar - meinte ich mehr Zeit mit dem Rad als mit IHR.

Wie gesagt, muss ich leider arbeiten - und natürlich auch vormittags. 

Und am Wochende, Samstag und Sonntag muss ich zu meinen Eltern, da die ihren Enkel sehen wollen.

Aber am Freitag ab ca. 15:30 würde es mir ausgezeichnet passen. Also meldet Dich / Euch mal.

Bis bald 
Zecke


----------



## boris j (22. Mai 2002)

Hallo Kinders,

mir würde auch der Freitag um 15.30 oder später passen - Urlaub ist geil. Wie siehts bei dir aus, Merlin? 

Gruß Boris


----------



## vanillefresser (22. Mai 2002)

Hi Leute,

wie sieht es bei euch nächste Woche - also ab dem 27. - aus?
Wollen Montag oder Dienstag am Vormittag ins Gebirge, vielleicht kann man was organisieren!!!

vanillefresser


----------



## vanillefresser (22. Mai 2002)

Freitag ab 15.30 Uhr geht bei mir auch!!

Wo wollt ihr Euch treffen?

@zecke, vielleicht können wir ab Bonn gemeinsam fahren, komme am Rhein entlang von Bornheim!!

vanillefresser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (22. Mai 2002)

Freitag...ja prinzipiell kein Thema! Also machen wir Freitag um 15.30h aus, Treffpunkt ist Königswinter Bahnhof (ist recht klein, also keine Panik ). Einverstanden, Boris und vanillefresser?

Wie sieht's mit morgen aus? Jemand trotzdem dabei (kurzfristige Änderungen aufgrund der Wetterlage möglich...)?


----------



## redrace (22. Mai 2002)

Hi
Ich denke das ich morgen so gegen 10:15 unter der Brücke zum Nachtigallental bin ich, ich kann das nicht so genau sagen weil ich noch nicht weiß ob ich mit dem Rad komme oder mit dem Auto!!

Gruß


----------



## Merlin (22. Mai 2002)

Hui, arg früh...aber mal sehen was geht!


----------



## zecke (22. Mai 2002)

Hi Vanillefresser:


Klar können wir schon von Bonn aus zusammen losrollen.

Treffpunkt um ca. 14:45 unter der Kennedy-Brücke (linksrheinisch).

OK???

@alle: na dann bis Freitag.

Zecke


----------



## boris j (23. Mai 2002)

Hi,

Freitag 15.30 Köwi-Bahnhof. Bin dabei. 

Grüße
Boris


----------



## vanillefresser (23. Mai 2002)

Hi Zecke ,


14.45 Uhr unter der Kennedybrücke -linksrheinisch- ist o.k.!
Werden uns schon nicht verpassen, bis tomorrow dann

vanillefresser


----------



## Merlin (24. Mai 2002)

Tja, die Gruppe derer, die gemeinsam durch die "sieben Berge" biken wollen, wird immer größer!! Heute war "zecke" das erste Mal dabei und ich denke, er wird sich uns nun öfter anschließen.  Auch wenn wir heute nur zu zweit waren: Spass gemacht hat's auf alle Fälle  

Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere noch Lust, mal mitzufahren? Ist für jeden was dabei...Lust am biken und Tourenfahren mal vorausgesetzt!

Mal sehen, wann wir den nächsten "Tourentreff" zusammenkriegen. Terminvorschläge sind immer heiss willkommen...wie sieht's am WE so aus?


----------



## zecke (24. Mai 2002)

Hmmmm, das erinnert mich noch an was. 

Und mein Kühlschrank spuckt heute abend weder Schokolade noch ein kühles Blondes aus. So ein Mist.


Klar Merlin, werde mich öfters melden. Meine Mailadresse habt Ihr ja.

Laßt einfach von Euch hören. Tja, dieses Wochenende sieht es mau aus. Muss meine Eltern mal wieder besuchen. Mach dann aber ne kleine Tour mit Freundin in die Eifel Richtung Manderscheid. 

Ich habe mir gerade die mittelfristige Wetterprognose - 

http://www.donnerwetter.de/region/region.hts?b+07+BONN

angeschaut. Sieht ja ziemlich bescheiden aus nächste Woche. 

Egal. Donnerstag ist frei. Schlage einen Termin am frühen Vormittag vor.

Wie wärs. Vorrausgesetzt, es regnet weder Hunde noch Katzen.

P.S.: Das weniger gute Wetter hat auch etwas gutes. Außer Merlin und mir war sonst (fast) keine Menschenseele in den sieben Bergen unterwegs. Und auch fast keine Hunde, gell Merlin.

So long. See you.

Zecke


----------



## redrace (25. Mai 2002)

HUHU

Also ich denke das ich morgen mit meiner besseren Hälfte in den sieben Bergen unterwegs sein werde. Wir werden so gegen 11:00 unter der Brücke in Königswinter sein. 


Gruß


----------



## Merlin (25. Mai 2002)

> Und auch fast keine Hunde, gell Merlin



Fast keine....aber die, die da waren, mochten mich wie üblich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vanillefresser (25. Mai 2002)

@ zecke
@ merlin

sorry das ich nicht da war, mußte mal wieder einspringen 
( spätschicht für nen "lieben" Kollegen, der immer wieder plötzlich erkrankt ).
Hatte noch versucht @zecke per email zu informieren, hat wohl nicht geklappt! @ merlin , Deine Handy-Nr. hat mein Junior gelöscht ( Kiddys am Pomputer!!! ), schick mir bitte neu!

P.S. hab übrigens nächste Woche außer Samstag komplett frei, vielleicht geht was unter der Woche!




vanillefresser


----------



## Merlin (31. Mai 2002)

Wie sieht's denn am Wochenende aus? Wetter scheint ja gut zu werden und mich zieht's da wieder raus...hat einer Lust auf biken?


----------



## redrace (31. Mai 2002)

Hi

Am We kann ich leider nicht, aber am MO bin ich mit Sicherheit in den sieben Bergen unterwegs!!

Gruß


----------



## Merlin (1. Juni 2002)

Also ein gutes hat die Fussball-WM ja: noch NIE war das Siebengebirge an einem Samstag nachmittag bei schönstem Sommerwetter so leer.......


----------



## redrace (6. Juni 2002)

HUHU

Ich bin gerade am Denken ob wir uns nicht mal, von langer Hand geplant, am 16.06 um 11:00 Uhr in den sieben Bergen treffen sollen um gemeinsam ein wenig Rad zu fahren!

Gruß


----------



## Merlin (6. Juni 2002)

Prinzipiell gerne, was ist denn das für ein Tag? Wochenende?

A propos Wochenende: wer hat dieses WE Lust auf's Siebengebirge?


----------



## Heimwerker King (7. Juni 2002)

Hi rr,

würde mich gerne ranhängen, habe aber mit meiner Tochter eine Verabredung zum Volkradfahren um 10.00 Uhr rund um Immendorf. 
Anderer Zeitpunkt oder anderer Tag immer. 

Gruß
lord


----------



## Sandra (7. Juni 2002)

@ redrace: Hallo & Danke für die persönliche "Einladung" !
bin am 16. aber noch jobmäßig in willingen zugange. kann daher leider nicht mit. die nächsten wochen werden dann ein wenig ruhiger bei mir, da ich prüfungen habe. als krönenden abschluß wollte ich am kommenden sonntag evtl. noch den spessart-marathon in frammersbach mitnehmen (es lief in rhens einfach so gut !). euch allen viel spaß und ein schönes (regenfreies) wochennede !
gruß, sandra


----------



## Merlin (8. Juni 2002)

@redrace (und natürlich auch alle anderen...): wie wär's denn am 16.06. mal mit einer "sieben Berge Tour" oder besser gesagt "sieben Gipfel"? Soll heissen: Drachenfels, Löwenburg, kleiner/grosser Ölberg, Stenzelberg, Nonnenstromberg und Petersberg. Ich bin die Runde heute gefahren und es hat (mit Pausen) rund 3 Stunden gedauert. Ist auch an Höhenmetern nicht so viel, wie es sich anhört.

Wer hätte denn Lust auf so eine Aktion?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (8. Juni 2002)

Hi 

Ich bin dabei, aber warum nicht auf den Nonnenstromberg?? Nur weil man da tragen muss!!   

Gruß


----------



## boris j (8. Juni 2002)

Hi,

wäre am 16ten gerne dabei, bin aber leider an dem WE unterwegs. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja am darauf folgenden WE etwas. Viel Spaß in und auf den sieben Bergen.

Gruß Boris


----------



## Merlin (8. Juni 2002)

@redrace: jaja, wohl meinen Thread nur überflogen, was? Schau ihn dir nochmal gaaannnz genau an...klar war ich auf dem Nonnenstromberg


----------



## Martin M (8. Juni 2002)

Hi

habe mein EG-Rad jetzt einigermaßen fertig
(siehe hier!) .
Wenn ihr auf den Gipfeln immer auf mich wartet  , bin ich am 16. dabei!

Merlin, soll ich dich mitnehmen? Um 10:30 Uhr bei mir?
Hatte mir das WE eigentlich für Willingen freigehalten (ist mir aber zu viel Aufwand + zu teuer), deshalb hab ich Sa/So relativ viel Zeit.


----------



## Merlin (8. Juni 2002)

> Wenn ihr auf den Gipfeln immer auf mich wartet



Harhar...ich denke, nur ein "" war ne leicht Untertreibung, was? So wie ich das von dir kenne, wirst du uns gnadenlos abhängen              - so hätte das bei deinem Posting aussehen müssen!! A propos: werde mir jetzt mal in Ruhe deine Pics ansehen, die du gelinkt hast. Sieht ja interessant aus...war das dein altes Rocky? Naja, werd's wohl gleich erfahren.

Wegen fahren am 16. schauen wir kurz vorher mal würd ich sagen...

Übrigens: ich wusste noch gar nicht, dass es hier im Forum ne maximale Anzahl an Smilies gibt, die man anhängen kann. Musste glatte in paar  wegstreichen, waren zuvor noch mehr!!!


----------



## redrace (9. Juni 2002)

@Merlin

Ich habe deinen Treath aufmerksam gelesen!!   Ich habe mich nur bei den ganzen Bergen vertan, ich meinte die Wolkenburg!!  

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (13. Juni 2002)

Also, nochmal für alle interessierten: am kommenden Sonntag (16.6.) treffen wir uns um 11:00 Uhr zu einer "Sieben-Gipfel-Tour" durch's Siebengebirge. Ich schlage als Treffpunkt den Bahnhof Königswinter vor (draussen vor dem Hauptgebäude). Wer Lust und Zeit hat, kann sich gerne anschließen....


----------



## redrace (13. Juni 2002)

HI 

Ich bin da, ich komme allerdings mit dem Rad aus Wesseling also gebt mir 5-10 minuten wenn ich es nicht bis 11:00 schaffe! ICh hoffe ihr habt nix dagegen wenn ich meine Frau mitbringe!! 

Gruß


----------



## Merlin (14. Juni 2002)

Nein, passt schon...bis Sonntag also!!


----------



## Domer (15. August 2002)

Abend!

Wann steht den die nächste Siebengebirgs Tour an?


dom


----------



## redrace (15. August 2002)

Hi

Morgen!!

Gruß


----------



## Merlin (16. August 2002)

Wir könnten mal wieder was ausmachen, beispielsweise am WE (Sonntag?). Wie sieht's aus...


----------



## Micki (16. August 2002)

Hallo zusammen,

wie sieht's aus. Darf man sich noch anschließen? Brauche noch ein paar Höhenmeter um mich auf den Sauerlandmarathon am 31.8.02 vorzubereiten. Kenne mich im Siebengebirge mittlerweile auch ganz gut aus. Komme seit letzten Herbst regelmäßig zum Biken in Eure Ecke.

Gruß

Vincent Vega


----------



## Ole (16. August 2002)

Je nach Uhrzeit  und Treffpunkt würde ich am Sonntag auch gerne mal mitkommen - wenn ihr mich nehmt....

Wie alt seid ihr denn so im Schnitt (nicht das ich mit meinen 33 Jahren auf jedem Berg beatmet werden muß)?

Gruß
Ole


----------



## redrace (16. August 2002)

Hi

Wenns nicht gleich so abgeht wie beim letztenmal   dann überlege ich am Sonntag auch zu kommen!!

Gruß


----------



## Merlin (16. August 2002)

@Domer, Ole, Micky und Redrace: also Prinzipiell ist jeder willkommen, der Lust am Biken hat und gerne mit ein paar Leuten zusammenfahren möchte - es gibt halt auch Leute, die fahren lieber alleine.

Ich schlage einfach mal folgendes vor: wir treffen uns am Sonntag morgen und überlegen dann je nach Lust und Laune, was wir fahren. Ich bin z.Zeit auch etwas aus der Übung (war die letzten paar Wochen überhaupt nicht biken... ) und bin daher durchaus für ne gemütliche Tour zu haben. Was sollen wir sagen? Ich schlage vor, wir treffen uns am Bahnhof Königswinter (ist leicht zu finden...), am besten so gegen 10.50h. Mein Zug kommt theoretisch um 10.42 an, aber ein paar Minuten später ist der immer...daher so gegen zehn vor elf würd ich sagen +/- 5 Minuten. Wie sieht's aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ole (16. August 2002)

Klingt gut: Ich bin dabei!  

Wenn alle wissen, wo die Brücke am Eingang zum Nachtigallental ist, könnten wir uns ja auch da drunter treffen - ist bißchen netter als am Bahnhof - falls nicht, ist Bahnhof aber auch o.k.

Ich muß auch nicht so ne furchtbare Tour machen: Wir haben am Samstrag Abend Besuch und da werde ich immer zum Alkoholtrinken gezwungen    

Ole
derschlechtneinsagenkannundzurnotmitsonnenbrillekommt


----------



## Micki (16. August 2002)

Okidoki,

versuche auch zu kommen. Ich parke auf dem Lemmertz-Parkplatz und komme zum Bahnhof.

Gruß

Micki
alias Vincent Vega


----------



## Domer (16. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Micki _
> *Okidoki,
> 
> versuche auch zu kommen. Ich parke auf dem Lemmertz-Parkplatz und komme zum Bahnhof.
> ...



Hört sich fein an! Bin aber der totale Fahradanfänger! Nit das ich am Berg stehen bleibe und schieben muss! 

Wann bist Du auf dem Lemmertz-Parkplatz? Dann verfahre ich mich wenigstens nit!

Domer


----------



## redrace (16. August 2002)

Hi



> also Prinzipiell ist jeder willkommen, der Lust am Biken hat und gerne mit ein paar Leuten zusammenfahren möchte - es gibt halt auch Leute, die fahren lieber alleine.



@ all die sich angesprochen fühlen

Wenn man sich verabredet in einer Gruppe zu fahren dann sollte es so sein, dass man gemeinsam den Berg hoch fährt und nicht wie von der Tarantel gestochen den Anstieg rauf keult!!  
Denn eigentlich gibt der Schwächste in der Gruppe das Tempo an.
Die die sich angesprochen fühlen( ich hoffe das Du das nicht tust Merlin) sollten mal darüber nachdenken!!

Aber, Schwamm drüber!! Ich schau mal ob ich es einrichten kann am Sonntag dabei zu sein. Ich komme allerdings wieder mit dem Rad also gebt mir 5-10 min. wenn ich nicht um 11:00 da sein sollte!


Gruß


----------



## Micki (16. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Domer _
> *
> 
> Hört sich fein an! Bin aber der totale Fahradanfänger! Nit das ich am Berg stehen bleibe und schieben muss!
> ...



Versuche gegen 10:45 da zu sein. Schwarzer Audi A3, Kennzeichen fängt mit MG - an. Geb mir allerdings morgen erstmal in der Eifel biketechnisch die Kante. Hoffe ich bin Sonntag nicht zu kaputt zum biken, naja, wird schon gutgehen.

Gruß

Vincent Vega


----------



## Merlin (18. August 2002)

Hey Leute,

was bitte soll das denn? Vier Mann (Micky, redrace, domer & Ole)wollten mit auf die vereinbarte Tour, aber nicht ein einziger von Euch ist erschienen...das ist nicht gerade die feine Art  

Was soll das? Wenn man nicht kommt, kann man das wenigstens posten...ich hab extra kurz vor der Tour nochmal nachgesehen, ob noch was neues gepostet wurde. Aber so find ich das nicht so dolle...


----------



## redrace (19. August 2002)

Hi 

Du hast recht!! Ich kam leider erst um 10:30 von der Arbeit, und hatte dann nur noch eins im Kopfn, nämlich schlafen! 

Gruß


----------



## Micki (19. August 2002)

Ich entschuldige mich ganz brav. Absagen konnte ich nicht weil ich zu Hause keinen PC habe sondern nur hier auf der Arbeit. Sonntagmorgen hatte ich dann keine Gelegenheit mehr mich zu melden. Sorry, tut mir echt leid. Beim nächsten Mal wird alles besser.

Gruß

Micki


----------



## Ole (19. August 2002)

Asche auch auf mein Haupt.  Es tut mir leid - besonders da Du jetzt ganz alleine warst  
War mir schon peinlicxh genug, als ich noch dachte, die anderen seien wenigstens da gewesen. 
Meine Entschuldigung ist auch nicht so dolle: Ich habe schlicht verschlafen!! Passiert eigentlich nie, da auf meinen Sohn eigentlich "aufstehtechnisch" verlass ist - aber der war zu spät im Bett und da hat dann di eganze Familie bis 11 gepennt. Also sorry, auch ich gelobe Besserung fürs nächste mal. 

Ole
derpenner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (8. April 2003)

HUHU

Ich habe Ihn nochmal nch vorne geholt!!

Ich bin mal gespannt ob auch soviel am 13. kommen wie sich bis jetzt eingetragen haben!! Wenn ja müssen wir wahrscheinlich eine Demonstration anmelden und ein Polizeifahrzeug voraus fahren lassen! 

Gruß


----------



## Merlin (8. April 2003)

13.?? Hab ich was verpasst? Was läuft denn da?


----------



## redrace (8. April 2003)

Schau mal hier   !!

Gruß


----------



## XCRacer (8. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von redrace _
> *Schau mal hier   !!
> 
> Gruß *


Na fein!
Habe zuerst aus Versehen darauf geklickt.
Aber wenn ich die Zahl der Teilnehmer sehe und meine Erkältung bis dahin abgeklungen ist, werde ich teilnehmen.

Hier sollte mal der genaue Startort geschrieben werden.... ist ja noch unklar!

Gruß René


----------



## redrace (8. April 2003)

HUHU

Der beste Treffpunkt ist meiner Meinung nach der Lemmerzparkplatz in Königswinter. Aus Richtung Bonn kommend die Ausfahrt Königswinter, an der Ampel geradeaus und dann der abkinckenden Vorfahrt folgen dann vor der Bahn rechts und schon ist man da. 
Wer mit der Bahn kommt: der Parkplatz ist direkt gegenüber vom Bahnhof.

Gruß


----------



## Merlin (25. April 2003)

Wer ist am Sonntag nachmittag mit von der Partie?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/fgdetail.php?treffID=415


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

